# Como se hace: cubos de cristal con adornos adentro



## fernandob

es un tema que siempre me asombro, indudablemente necesita electronica a lo pavote.
aun no tengo claro como es que hacen que lso haces de luz logren su efecto dentro de el cristal (METACRILATO en verdad) , pongo unos videos.
muestra que en algunos paises se hace como una foto "en el momento".

me sigue pareciendo asombroso .

me costo encontrar el tema, pero lo encontre y lo comparto , saludos 

PD: si alguien tiene claro el concepto expliquenlo.

YouTube - como se hace un trofeo metacrilato

YouTube - 3D Face cristal . Engraving Crystal

YouTube - 3D Facescan in glass - scanning and laserprocess

YouTube - 3d crystal laser engraving machine-www.chinatopgift.com


----------



## snowboard

Se agradece


----------



## kolveas

podria ser un buen negocillo jeje


----------



## elosciloscopio

Ya los vi en Discovery Channel


----------



## capitanp

habria que ver que sucede variando la potencia del laser y ver si influye en la profundidad del grabado


----------



## fernandob

lo que yo no comprendo es como hacen para que el laser incida o actue en tal lugar de el cristal.
 no se supone que el laser atraviesa el cristal ?
por que  ataca o hace rugoso a 10 mm de profundidad y no a 15 ?

como manejan eso ?.


----------



## asherar

Porque lo enfocan en ese punto


----------



## unleased!

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Porque lo enfocan en ese punto


 Con lentes colimadoras haciendo el mismo efecto que el enfoque del laser en una unidad de DVD?


----------



## capitanp

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Porque lo enfocan en ese punto






si enfocando


mira que pasa si enfocamos un laser infrarrojo en un punto del espacio... produce luz


http://www.laps3.com/foro/10_charla/1747-figuras_holograficas_3d_en_aire.html


----------



## asherar

En realidad la condición que debe cumplirse es que la densidad de energía en el punto 
alcance para desencadenar el efecto deseado. 
Esto puede lograrse de otras maneras. 
Vamos a suponer que se desea quemar el metacrilato, y para eso se requieren 1 Joule
Con dos haces (rayos) láser de 1mm2 de área y 0.8 J/mm3 de densidad de energía, 
que se cruzan en forma perpendicular, se forma una región de 1 mm3 de volumen y 
una energía depositada de 1.6 Joule. 
Al menos esa es la idea. 
Si podés hacer eso, sólo la imaginación y el presupuesto ponen el límite.

Los puntos visibles en el aire se producen por calentamiento o dispersión de partículas 
suspendidas, de vapor o humo. El aire solo no dispersa ni emite lo suficiente.


----------



## Tacatomon

Será que funcione así.

Con un Laser de 1W, tenemos una penetración de 15mm.

Con un laser de 1.8W, tenemos una penetración de 21mm.

?

Por que no se de que otra forma el laser no perfora por completo el Metacrilato.
PD: No entendí nada de lo de las figuras 3D.


----------



## asherar

Los materiales transparentes absorben muy poco de la luz que los atraviesa. 
Supongamos que el metacrilato absorbe 1/1.000.000 de la intensidad de luz.
Para luz natural eso es muy poco, pero para un láser que tiene una intensidad 
100.000 veces más alta que la luz normal eso es 1/10 de la luz incidente. 
Basta con enfocar el haz para que en algún punto la densidad de potencia 
(potencia por unidad de volumen) supere la potencia necesaria para "quemar" 
el material. 
Qué parte de "enfocar" no se entiende ?  

Sin necesidad de enfocar:
En el ejemplo de mi post anterior, a cada haz individual no le alcanza la potencia para quemar, 
pero entre los dos les sobra.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Gracias por la explicación Alejandro, ya me quedo claro.

De paso les dejo un dibujo para los que no la hayan cogido todavia.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp

y para que se sumen la potencia de los lasers como se ajusta la face del haz o no importa que esteen desfasados


----------



## fernandob

se un poquito mas que ayer...........que lindo que es aprender .

recuerdan quien lo decia ?


----------



## asherar

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> y para que se sumen la potencia de los lasers como se ajusta la face del haz o no importa que esteen desfasados



Esa es buena observación. 
El campo total y por lo tanto la intensidad puede anularse si la diferencia de fase ente los dos campos es de 180º. 
En un mismo haz enfocado la onda es una sola, propiedad llamada "coherencia" del láser, y está en la fase correcta 
(0º) para sumar. 
En dos haces diferentes que inciden formando ángulo diferente de cero habrá lugares donde el desfasaje es 180º 
y en otros lados no. El mapa de regiones donde la fase es cero (la suma es igual al doble de cada uno) es un 
enrejillado en tres dimensiones. El tamaño del espaciado en esa rejilla es de una longitud de onda. 
Para un laser infrarrojo ese espaciado es de poco más de 0.0006 mm (lamda > 6000 Angstrom).


----------



## elosciloscopio

Pero la escala luminosa no es logarítmica?
Comom el sonido; si un motor genera 80dB dos motores no generan 160dB
No lo sé.

Saludos


----------



## asherar

Lo logaritmico es la curva de "sensación auditiva" versus la intensidad real. 
Lo que para un instrumento de medición es el doble, para el oido es algo menos.

Lo que pasa en óptica es que primero se suman los campos eléctricos y luego se eleva al cuadrado, 
para calcular la intensidad: 

Si en un punto llegan los campos E1 y E2 con fases f1 y f2, la intensidad en ese punto NO es: 

Intens. ~ (E1 cos f1)^2 + (E2 cos f2)^2  (---> FALSO)

sino que la forma de calcular es: 

Intens. ~ ( E1 cos f1 + E2 cos f2 )^2

Por eso en el caso que:  cos f1 = - (E2/E1) cos f2 

el valor de Intens. puede ser cero. -> LUZ + LUZ = OSCURIDAD


----------

